
Differences Between Men and Women Are Vastly Exaggerated, Adam Scott - mrlinx
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/differences-between-men-women-vastly-exaggerated-adam-grant
======
Boothroid
And yet, and yet.. You can find research to show that men occupy a wider
spread than women in the bell curve. We also have a stunning lack of female
outliers throughout history. Coming from a conventional social sciences
starting point the usual response to this fact would be to blame patriarchy. I
suspect it's more to do with the fact that evolutionary pressures have forced
men to compete for resources, and thus selected out the less forceful, whereas
women have not been subjected to anywhere near the same competition. But with
that we are in the realms of unproveable, theoretical speculation, just as we
are when we talk about patriarchy.

